# AC 3DS Box Art Contest



## JasonBurrows (Aug 21, 2010)

Design your own box art for the upcoming AC 3DS game and I'll assign a few judges and the winner will recieve 1.000 TBT Bells.

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Conor (Aug 21, 2010)

_Topic Moved: General AC Discussion_


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 21, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> _Topic Moved: General AC Discussion_


Wow.... that was quick. 

Anyway, this contest will be judged on Sunday 22nd of August 2010.



<big>*No one will get the chance of a prize if there isn't at least 5 entries.*</big>


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 21, 2010)

<big>*The Contest Staff Team*</big>

JasonBurrows ~Contest Creator~
L Lawliet. ~Contest Judge #1~
Bacon Boy ~Contest Judge #2~
-Jack- ~Contest Judge #3~
Olivia! ~Contest Judge #4~
Conor ~Contest Judge #5~

<big><big><big>_*Requirements to judge:*_</big></big></big>
_*<big><big><big>You must have at LEAST 150 posts</big></big></big>*_

<big><big><big><big>*<big><big>I stop choosing judges at 8pm GMT</big></big>*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

So, am I in?


----------



## JamesBertie (Aug 21, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should get first place by far


----------



## Jrrj15 (Aug 21, 2010)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 21, 2010)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, good job, but me, L Lawliet., Bacon Boy, -Jack- Olivia! and Conor will have final decision.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 21, 2010)

We have all five judges! Let the competition begin!
You must post all entries into this post by midnight tomorrow to be entered!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2010)

People, make some box arts or I won't win.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 21, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 21 2010, 02:10:28 PM]People, make some box arts or I won't have any chance to win.


Fixed.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if there's only one entry, I won't win, right? But that statement never meant that if there is at least five entries, I would win, right?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 21, 2010)

It would still be the decision of the judges who win and yes, if 5 more aren't entered, no one wins and no one claims the prize.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> It would still be the decision of the judges who win and yes, if 5 more aren't entered, no one wins and no one claims the prize.


I never said that I would win if there were at least five entries.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 21, 2010)

Just to alert people, I won't be checking this topic until Sunday when I make my votes.
The other judges will make their votes on Saturday evening at around 6pm - 8pm GMT.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 22, 2010)

This competition ends at midnight tonight and if it's just [Nook], I won't be giving the 1.000 TBT Bells prize.

I suppose [Nook] can have 107 TBT Bells just for entering if no one else joins


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's what I came up with Jason ^_^ :

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

What do you think?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 22, 2010)

Very good and almost just before I stopped accepting entries too.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like MasterM64's going to win.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 22, 2010)

Not necessary L Lawliet, he needs at least 1 more competitor.

*cough*Josh is viewing and his Graphic's are Awesome!*cough*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 22, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Here's what I came up with Jason ^_^ :
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


3DS Logo should be on the lefthand side.

Also, I think we should extend the date. A day is too short.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, what would you recommend Bacon Boy?


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Bacon Boy, how I did it is correct. This is a pic of an official Nintendo 3DS Game Box at E3:






See what I mean?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 22, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. It's odd, though. They always put the system name on the spine or on the top... 
And maybe hold it off until... wednesday? Maybe?


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I think the Game boxes this time around are a little odd but, a little more fresh in difference for once.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 22, 2010)

Alright, it's been extended until Wednesday, but because, I know need 6 more entries to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 23, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Alright, it's been extended until Wednesday, but because, I know need 6 more entries to make it worthwhile.


Don't push it Jason, 5 is enough.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 23, 2010)

I know I'm late, but... You need more entries... Nevermind.

Oddly, this took me like an hour. Although I did have to edit a lot out...


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 23, 2010)

Aw, mine's the only one that's actually a scratch.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 23, 2010)

Is this already done I was gonna enter one.


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 23, 2010)

DaAnimalCrossingGuy said:
			
		

> Is this already done I was gonna enter one.


The Contest is still in session, it'll end Wednesday.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 24, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> I know I'm late, but... You need more entries... Nevermind.
> 
> Oddly, this took me like an hour. Although I did have to edit a lot out...


All you did was take out the words "Wild world" and put the 3DS logo on the right side.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 24, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought. The winner should have a box art that looks good _and_ is original and is scratched a teeny bit (you know, get a screenshot of AC3DS, slap on the 3DS logo on the title, and put a 3DS bar thing on the side.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 24, 2010)

@[Nook] You are correct.
All Box Arts are required to be original and not edited from something else.
Because of this, it will be extended and it will end on Friday at 8pm GMT.


----------



## Muh Pit (Aug 25, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I do believe I have won.


----------



## MitchHanson (Aug 25, 2010)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking at all the entries... I thin kyou did  >_<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 25, 2010)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heheheheh. That one made me laugh.


----------



## Nixie (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahem, I think that the next AC will go into the genre of horror/violence u_u

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>behold it be liek tis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
This will _surely_ hit the shelves... T^T

Gawd, I wish mine was as appealing as Muh pit's entry... I guess I still haven't gotten the humour factor D;


Muhpit, you sir made my day with that entry! ;P


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 26, 2010)

This isn't a humourous competition, it needs to be proper graphics, not just idiotic paint projects.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 26, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> This isn't a humourous competition, it needs to be proper graphics, not just idiotic paint projects.


I tried. D:

Took a lot of copy and pasting. Plus, I had to re-download the font...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 26, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your box art is fine Rorato, it wasn't done just using the basic program Paint, that's why I'm annoyed with other ones.


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 26, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used Microsoft Paint to my entry. LOL

Microsoft Paint isn't a bad program to use if you know what you're doing but, I do see what you mean by "crappy paint job". I used to do stuff like that back in the day though so I know how they feel about their work so I'm not criticizing their hard work in the previous sentence.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 26, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of us don't have Photoshop, and it costs money. And before you go saying "Buy it. 'cause it ain't much.", think about whether my parents would let me buy it (I'm eleven, derp). And besides, if I used other images, wouldn't that be cheating and/or uncreative?


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're wrong, Paint may be a simple program but you can create a lot of professional things on it. Do you want paint entries or none at all?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 26, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story bro.


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't deny the truth Jason.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 26, 2010)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 26, 2010)

This was done on MS Paint:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

'Nuff said.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> This was done on MS Paint:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story bro.


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... Don't act like a jerk.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 26, 2010)

Again, cool story bro.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 26, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is where we just leave well-enough alone and leave.


----------



## Nixie (Aug 26, 2010)

At least I made SOME attempt to evolve mine from stick figures! Why can't you appreciate the ART of comedy?

Also judging me because I'm poor and can't afford good programs? Seems like the person you are for owning most of the bells floating around on TBT.
There, I said my statement. IDC if you reply with "cool story bro" or w/e, being like this is not going to help your popularity on TBT.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 26, 2010)

Nah, I totally agree with you, I was just annoyed back then, but now I'm feeling calm again Nixie.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 26, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Again, cool story bro.


Shut up and stop being a jerk.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 10, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:huh:


----------



## Ryan (Sep 22, 2010)

So, this is done right?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 23, 2010)

i think so


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you not have a brain and realize this contest is long gone? 

ばかながいじん!!


----------



## KingKombat (Jan 16, 2011)

woops


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Do you not have a brain and realize this contest is long gone?
> 
> ばかながいじん!!


 
What the **** happened here? 

Someone deleted the post and it make me look like a dumb ****.


----------



## ButterCream (Jan 16, 2011)

You lot. Treat each other nicely. What you make is your choice. Don't judge other people. Bidoof, please don't swear, no one is dumb


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 16, 2011)

ButterCream said:


> You lot. Treat each other nicely. What you make is your choice. Don't judge other people. Bidoof, please don't swear, no one is dumb


 
-Judging is right if he has proof or reason
-Swearing is tolerated here
-I don't understand


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> -Judging is right if he has proof or reason
> -Swearing is tolerated here
> -I don't understand


 
wait, wait, wait, since when is swearing tolerated, and before you say everyone does it. doesn't mean it's tolerated, also it's frowned upon by staff.


----------



## TOMO NOOKS (Feb 3, 2012)

hi he


----------



## Kip (Feb 3, 2012)

???? bumping for no reason?


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm guessing this is the New account of the person BANNED in this thread? Just a hunch


----------

